# POI + jXLS Probleme



## chuanito (16. Feb 2006)

Halli hallo,

Ich habe mir eine Klasse geschrieben die anhand eines Beans mit einer XML als Quelle einen Excel Sheet ausfüllt..
soweit so gut...nun hab ich das Problem, dass jXLS an einer Stelle die Klasse:

java.lang.CharSequence 

benutzt und diese seit java 1.4 dabei ist. Ich habe leider noch 1.3 in Produktion und muss das ding irgendwie
zum Laufen bringen...


irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Feb 2006)

Schreib dir nen Dummy der Klasse mit den nötigsten Funktionen ?!


----------



## Guest (17. Feb 2006)

nun ja jXLS benutzt in einer Klasse eine Methode die wiederum eine Klasse aufruft die diese etc. etc. etc

ich glaube, dass ich einfach die Arschkarte gezogen habe und mir nun was
eigenes schreiben muss  :?


----------



## chuanito (17. Feb 2006)

nun, ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab mir die Source-Dateien vom jXLS geholt.

zuerst dachte ich mir, dass die Klassen einfach mit 1.4 kompiliert wurden und ich
es mit 1.3 kompilieren und _vielleicht_ keine Fehler dabei aufkommen, da die jXLS
eigentlich nicht sehr Umfangreich in ihrer Klassen-Bibliothek ist.

Nun hab ich alles umgehen können indem ich die Klassen jeweils in der Funktionalität 
nicht verändert habe aber die Werkzeuge dabei umgetauscht wurden.

z.B String.replaceAll() durch StringUtils von den Jakarta Commons etc. 

Nun bin ich an der folgenden Stelle hängengeblieben:

(Aus der Klasse Expression.java)

```
private static final String identifierRegex = "[a-zA-Z_][\\.a-zA-Z0-9_]*";
    private static final Pattern identifierPattern = Pattern.compile( identifierRegex );
    private static Matcher identifierMatcher = identifierPattern.matcher("");

    private void parse(){
        identifierMatcher.reset( expression );
        while( identifierMatcher.find() ){
            Property property = new Property(identifierMatcher.group(), beans);
            properties.add( property );
            if( property.isCollection() && collectionProperty == null ){
                collectionProperty = property;
            }
        }
    }
```

Die Funktion holt sich die "expression" und vergleicht (match) mit einem RegExp Pattern und
geht solange durch die "expression" wie der Pattern zutrifft...

wie könnte ich es jdk 1.3 tauglich schreiben? (weitere externe libraries nicht ausgeschlossen)


----------

